# Fahrradcomputer VDO aero 8.0



## Schlawiener (19. November 2005)

unter folgenden Link gibt´s den VDO aero 8.0 schon ab 1,99 Startgebot. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8725047329&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1

VDO aero 8.0 drahtloser Fahrradcomputer in Topzustand, 

    * Momentangeschwindigkeit bis ca. 120 km/h
    * Gesamtstrecke bis 99999 km
    * Teilstrecke bis 999,99 km
    * Stoppuhr bis 9:59:59 oder aufgelaufene Fahrzeit
    * Zeituhr mit 24-Stunden-Anzeige
    * Maximalgeschwindigkeit bis 120 km/h
    * Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit bis 9939 km/h
    * Vergleich Momentangeschwindigkeit/Durchschnittsgeschwindikeit

Fahrradcomputer war montiert, funktioniert einwandfrei, hat geringe Gebrauchsspuren. Alles in der original Verpackung enthalten - Gebrauchsanweisung, Halter, Pulsgeber, Magnet und Kabelbinder.


----------

